# Vancouver Timeshare Question



## i39249 (Dec 3, 2006)

I am looking to stay at a timeshare in Vancouver in late June, early July.  I'm thinking the Club Intrawest in Vancouver or the Aviawest in Vancouver.  I will be travelling with my wife and young son.  What are your opinions on this?  Is the Club Intrawest more upscale and will the 1 bedroom accomodate the three of us?   Also we will have a rental car and which is better in regards to the parking situation.  Any advice would be appreciated.     I could exchange through RCI or SFX.


----------



## i39249 (Dec 3, 2006)

I forgot to mention another option.  How is the Worldmark in Vancouver?  How does the Worldmark compare to the other two?    I've read some reviews, but don't know how current they are.  Looking for updated reviews.


----------



## Smooth Action (Dec 4, 2006)

*Stay at Club Intrawest*

Don't know anything about Aviawest.

Club Intrawest and WorldMark which are directly across from each other are in the center of the Vancouver Action....You can spend a whole day just walking...shopping....and rideing the tour busses.

Both are very small but big enough for your family of three.  I suggest the Sherriton as express in my nexts entry.


----------



## Smooth Action (Dec 4, 2006)

*Stay at the Sherriton (CLUB INTRAWEST)*

Club Intrawest and WorldMark are directly across the street from each other, but Club Intrawest has cheaper parking.....Better views from a higher location......and their 1 bdrm with 2 bathroom has a better layout than Worldmark's 1 bdrm.  You might have a little more room (not much) in Worldmark's 2 bdrm.  

Sherriton charges residence $15.00 a day for indoor parking.  I think you will have to park on the street with WorldMark or pay over $30.00 at the Sherriton

Sincerely,

Smooth Action


----------



## tashamen (Dec 5, 2006)

Smooth Action said:
			
		

> Club Intrawest 1 bdrm with 2 bathroom has a better layout than Worldmark's 1 bdrm.



However, if you're exchanging in through RCI or SFX you may not be able to request the 1BR with 2 baths as opposed to the regular 1BR with 1 bath.  As an HGVC owner, though, you should be able to request CI locations through HGVC now, correct?  In that case you should be able to specify the type of room.


----------



## gloria (Dec 5, 2006)

Smooth Action said:
			
		

> Sherriton charges residence $15.00 a day for indoor parking.  I think you will have to park on the street with WorldMark or pay over $30.00 at the Sherriton



hello -- 

unless things have changed (which i don't believe they have), worldmark has FREE parking "underneath" the building......

we parked our car and didn't get back into it, until the day we left vancouver, so one doesn't NEED a car to enjoy vancouver....

with THREE people, you'll need a TWO BEDROOM, since the one bedrooms are limited to only two people -- the units are "city-size" which means they are on the small size but well appointed....

the wm resort is in a GREAT location, in a GREAT city....


----------



## i39249 (Dec 6, 2006)

On the HGVC website, the only CI resorts listed are



Please click on the resort name below to learn more! 

Club Intrawest Palm Desrt - California, USA
Club Intrawest Sandestin - Florida, USA 
Club Intrawest Tremblant - Quebec, Canada 
Club Intrawest Whistler - British Columbia, Canada

I have not called yet, so I do not know if the CI in Vancouver is accessible or not through HGVC.   Does HGVC have access to all the CI resorts?  Does anyone know?


----------



## tashamen (Dec 6, 2006)

i39249 said:
			
		

> On the HGVC website, the only CI resorts listed are
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I didn't realize this when I suggested it as a strategy - sorry!  I do remember now someone saying that not all CI resorts were available to HGVC members.  You might pose the question on the hotel-based systems board.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 6, 2006)

i39249 said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Is the Club Intrawest more upscale and will the 1 bedroom accomodate the three of us?


As Tashaman said the CI location in Vancouver has 2 different kinds of one bd units:  1 bd /1 bath and 1 bd /2 bath.  The 1 bd/2 bath units are much bigger and nicer than the 1 bd/1 bath units. If you very have a choice grab the 2 bath units.


----------



## Smooth Action (Dec 6, 2006)

*Your oh so right*

unless things have changed (which i don't believe they have), worldmark has FREE parking "underneath" the building......


How bout that......Called into WorldMark and found out there is FREE PARKING underneath the building for One CAR per room.

Club Intrawest is nicer but $15.00 a day for Club Intrawest Parking can add up.


Smooth Action


----------

